# Prewar schwinn serial list



## Djshakes

It took many years and is still not complete. However, it is a very thorough start and should be of great assistance.  I have published the list on my website.  http://www.bicyclechronicles.com

If you can help fill the gaps please let me know!  Enjoy!


----------



## 37fleetwood

perhaps people could post photos and serials to add to your serial project, like many of the other serial projects.


----------



## airflo11

Great website! Very helpful with the addition of the serial number list.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*is it working?*

I tried looking at stuff but its all frozen.....im using a mobile device not sure if thats the problem....anyone else having this problem??


----------



## mruiz

It all works, nice site.
 Mitch


----------



## Djshakes

SJ_BIKER said:


> I tried looking at stuff but its all frozen.....im using a mobile device not sure if thats the problem....anyone else having this problem??




SJ, i just optimized all the mobile settings and tweaked it a bit.  It should work now and I added a different background image.  If you are in a barn and wondering what year a bike is you can check on your mobile.


----------



## SJ_BIKER

*........*



Djshakes said:


> SJ, i just optimized all the mobile settings and tweaked it a bit.  It should work now and I added a different background image.  If you are in a barn and wondering what year a bike is you can check on your mobile.



no luck Tim....would i need a flassh drive?


----------



## Aeropsycho

*Excellent!!!*

Thank You Tim I am glad you made a serial list!!

 I like what you did to the site too!!!

I have a lot of numbers to add at some point I will have to dig them up 

Jamie


----------



## onecatahula

The new site looks great Tim !
And the serial numbers are truly a gift to the hobby.
Lots of guys say they are working on a list, but that really doesn't help us out much, does it ?
Thank You,
Pete

ps: it was fun to see that my crusty Double Diamond had the first 1935 number (so far).
Here it is:


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com

*TIM - The updated site looks killler ....*



Djshakes said:


> It took many years and is still not complete. However, it is a very thorough start and should be of great assistance.  I have published the list on my website.  http://www.bicyclechronicles.com
> 
> If you can help fill the gaps please let me know!  Enjoy!




It all works fine ... I really like the look of the site ... really nice .. thanks for sharing ... Frank


----------



## 37fleetwood

ok, so if I'm reading this right, this is a 1938?


----------



## jd56

*1939?*

So this would be a 1939?
Badged Excelsior
But, it has a frame welded kickstand that may have been only introduced in 1946 (according to Re-Cycle's site...http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx)?











Thanks for the great looking site, many of us would be lost without the research you and others that contributed.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

jd56 said:


> So this would be a 1939?
> Badged Excelsior
> But, it has a frame welded kickstand that may have been only introduced in 1946 (according to Re-Cycle's site...http://re-cycle.com/History/Schwinn/SwnB_Serial.aspx)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the great looking site, many of us would be lost without the research you and others that contributed.




No, yours is a 47 jd... Not prewar... Many differences..


----------



## jd56

OK Thanks Obi....I'm still confused but, appreciate the info.
Pre 48 confuses many of us....especially me.
That's why I'm here.


----------



## Djshakes

37fleetwood said:


> ok, so if I'm reading this right, this is a 1938?




Scott, it is a late 38 or early 39.  I only have a couple A and B serial numbers, one being my brown super deluxe (B19111).  However, I am starting to think that might be a 39.  The only way to really tell is by the brake lever (large stamped) but even the catalog shows a DX with a shorty.


----------



## 37fleetwood

Djshakes said:


> Scott, it is a late 38 or early 39.  I only have a couple A and B serial numbers, one being my brown super deluxe (B19111).  However, I am starting to think that might be a 39.  The only way to really tell is by the brake lever (large stamped) but even the catalog shows a DX with a shorty.




does it make a difference if this is the bike? it has flat braces on the front fender which I think is original. the rear fender has been changed I think.


----------



## volksboy57

*34 schwinn*

I hope this helps your list:



also, you are in San Diego? Me too!


----------



## SirMike1983

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> No, yours is a 47 jd... Not prewar... Many differences..




I have a New World with the same range serial number and it's a post-war, 1947 I'd say is on the mark.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

volksboy57 said:


> I hope this helps your list:
> View attachment 122185
> also, you are in San Diego? Me too!




Yes in SD..


----------



## BikeSup

*Century*

Attaching a photo of my Century badged BC 117 Standard. The serial is B64468. 1939? Thanks for putting together this early serial list!


----------



## Larmo63

*'35 or '36 Mead badged double diamond frame Schwinn...?*


----------



## Larmo63

*"N" serial number....*


----------



## azbustedvw

*Schwinn Produced Bikes under other names (BF Goodrich)*

Possibly a silly question?  Im trying to date my '50's BF Goodrich Schwinn bike. When Schwinn produced bikes for BF Goodrich, was/is it a "Schwinn" Serial Number on the bike??   My bike has E11095. thanks


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

azbustedvw said:


> Possibly a silly question?  Im trying to date my '50's BF Goodrich Schwinn bike. When Schwinn produced bikes for BF Goodrich, was/is it a "Schwinn" Serial Number on the bike??   My bike has E11095. thanks




Yep, same.... No stupid questions my friend


----------



## airflo11

*1940 ba107*

I have what seems to be a 1940 but serial number puts it as a 1939... ?? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

airflo11 said:


> I have what seems to be a 1940 but serial number puts it as a 1939... ?? Any thoughts ? View attachment 122362View attachment 122363




Nope that's a 1940 with first year tank and light... Wanna sell that?  Tim might have to revise his list..


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi

airflo11 said:


> I have what seems to be a 1940 but serial number puts it as a 1939... ?? Any thoughts ? View attachment 122362View attachment 122363




That tank looks funny... Is it og to that bike?.. Looks postwar with a small button hole, pin stripe and missing forward flange..


----------



## REC

*Numbers*

DJ, Scott,
I have quite a few 39 numbers, and the one on the Cycle-Truck places it 3rd from the top of my list (14 of the 1939 models in the CT section, 14 more in the regular bicycle section) on the Cycle-Truck side.

Just puttin' that out there.  I have B12673, a standard 18" CT for '39, and B86548 which is a 20" frame CT, also believed to be a '39 model. There are several of the pre-war numbers given to me that were documented, only the 18" of mine is documented (by the fellow I bought it from). The rest of them are through the placement sequentially on the list among the ones that were documented.  

REC





37fleetwood said:


> does it make a difference if this is the bike? it has flat braces on the front fender which I think is original. the rear fender has been changed I think.


----------



## airflo11

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> That tank looks funny... Is it og to that bike?.. Looks postwar with a small button hole, pin stripe and missing forward flange..




It's how I got it.  Has EA horn in it.


----------



## azbustedvw

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Yep, same.... No stupid questions my friend





OK so it appears to be a 1948,,,  cool!


----------



## aasmitty757

*years 39/40*

Tim,

Thanks you for sharing the list!

Am I reading it wrong or just not understanding 39 and 40 years? year 39 ends in a higher D# than year 40 D# starts with.

Year 39 ends with D37747 and Year 40 starts with D28843.

Thanks.


----------



## Djshakes

aasmitty757 said:


> Tim,
> 
> Thanks you for sharing the list!
> 
> Am I reading it wrong or just not understanding 39 and 40 years? year 39 ends in a higher D# than year 40 D# starts with.
> 
> Year 39 ends with D37747 and Year 40 starts with D28843.
> 
> Thanks.




The D37747 was a motorbike...which weren't technically offered in 40.  The D28843 was a DX with a curved downtube (40).  Could have been built in late 39 for the upcoming year.  Hard to say.


----------



## Nick-theCut

got any numbers for pre-35
Looks like '35 started with A
Here's my 34 Schwinn built Ranger frame



 (529405)
Original crank was stamped AS 34
Hope this helps.


----------



## ZOOK

*C in id #?*

just picked up a bike that has "C"  in the id#? straight down tube, ears for drop stand with rear dropouts. it's a frankin customized by an 11 year old 20+ years ago. i'll get a photo up later.


----------



## ZOOK

*photo*

sure is ugly as it sits!


----------



## Lynotch

I can't figure out the serial list but then again it looks like someone's stamped a different group of numbers under it. I picked up a pre war Schwinn and the most visible serial number reads V04743 the previous owner said it was a 1939. Any help??


----------



## rollfaster

*Serial number help*

This is supposed to be a 38 double curved bar roadster,not so sure. Sn is s76876. Any help is great appreciated.


----------



## volksboy57

Lynotch said:


> I can't figure out the serial list but then again it looks like someone's stamped a different group of numbers under it. I picked up a pre war Schwinn and the most visible serial number reads V04743 the previous owner said it was a 1939. Any help??




If I understand the list, it looks like your numbers would make the bike a late '37


----------



## Lynotch

volksboy57 said:


> If I understand the list, it looks like your numbers would make the bike a late '37




 After speaking with another member he said back in the day people used to register bicycles and stamp new serial numbers on bicycles. There is another group of numbers that starts with the letter C so I believe it's a '39 and I also believe that's the first year for cycletrucks.


----------



## TammyN

Here's an Ace-badged DX, I believe to be 1939 because if the drop stand ears integrated into the frame. The serial number is B93232, evenly stamped under the crank, and the number stamped on the crank is E 35.






Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TammyN

Another one that might be of interest, this is a straight bar frame that I no longer own. It had J1311 stamped unevenly (hand-stamped?) on the bottom of the crank, and had a fork lock that faced straight back, indicating 1936.








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alwaysroomforonemore

G78235 Former yard art ..got it for free from the list I take it as a 39 with the chain guard it has. Any suggestions would be helpful.


----------



## rusty_apache

V83422
Would that be 1937?


----------



## Autocycleplane

rusty_apache said:


> V83422
> Would that be 1937?
> View attachment 937657




Probably, or possibly early 38 using older stock. Post up the whole bike, maybe there are other clues that might help.


----------



## rusty_apache

Autocycleplane said:


> Probably, or possibly early 38 using older stock. Post up the whole bike, maybe there are other clues that might help.



I’m ashamed to show pictures as it’s just infested with generic components. I’m wondering if the even the rims are correct or not.  
I pulled the crank and it’s Wald too.


----------



## HARPO

Happy to add my newly acquired 1941 Schwinn...







.


----------



## Autocycleplane

rusty_apache said:


> I’m ashamed to show pictures as it’s just infested with generic components. I’m wondering if the even the rims are correct or not.
> I pulled the crank and it’s Wald too.




Yeah not a lot to go on there. You're pretty safe saying it's a '37, or at least what is left of it.


----------



## oldy57

I picked up this double bar last fall. By serial number I think it is a 37. This week I had the BB apart and found the crank dated 36. Probably a left over crank or late 36 made bike. The bike has been repainted but a little maroon and white shows through in small spots. It is slowly getting cleaned up. All bearings done now. Have a key thanks to Wes. I think it will get a repaint and pins sometime. I need a badge, maybe something NOS if I repaint it. The hard part will be smoothing out the fenders, rear is dented almost every inch of it.


----------



## Autocycleplane

oldy57 said:


> I picked up this double bar last fall. By serial number I think it is a 37. This week I had the BB apart and found the crank dated 36. Probably a left over crank or late 36 made bike. The bike has been repainted but a little maroon and white shows through in small spots. It is slowly getting cleaned up. All bearings done now. Have a key thanks to Wes. I think it will get a repaint and pins sometime. I need a badge, maybe something NOS if I repaint it. The hard part will be smoothing out the fenders, rear is dented almost every inch of it. View attachment 937845
> 
> View attachment 937846
> 
> View attachment 937847
> 
> View attachment 937848
> 
> View attachment 937849




The fender braces and chainguard tell us it’s a 37.


----------



## mbstude

I bought this roadster recently, it doesn’t seem to fit the list, unless I’m reading it incorrectly. 

I believe the flat fender braces and straight back lock on the fork date it to ‘36. Crank arm is dated ‘36 as well. Previous owner added the chain guard, it was missing when originally found.


----------



## Autocycleplane

mbstude said:


> I bought this roadster recently, it doesn’t seem to fit the list, unless I’m reading it incorrectly.
> 
> I believe the flat fender braces and straight back lock on the fork date it to ‘36. Crank arm is dated ‘36 as well. Previous owner added the chain guard, it was missing when originally found.
> 
> View attachment 937887
> 
> View attachment 937888




My opinion is early 37. The flat fender braces were phased out in mid-37, and it’s not like there was a hard stop/start on the fork lock style based solely on the calendar year. They used up old stuff pretty regularly it seems.

Killer bike, but I want my chainguard back.


----------



## mbstude

Autocycleplane said:


> My opinion is early 37. The flat fender braces were phased out in mid-37, and it’s not like there was a hard stop/start on the fork lock style based solely on the calendar year. They used up old stuff pretty regularly it seems.
> 
> Killer bike, but I want my chainguard back.




So ‘36 models had hand-stamped serial numbers, correct?

This bike being an early ‘37 with last year’s parts seems reasonable to me, if the serial number sequence is certain. 

And I kinda like the chainguard!


----------



## Autocycleplane

mbstude said:


> So ‘36 models had hand-stamped serial numbers, correct?
> 
> This bike being an early ‘37 with last year’s parts seems reasonable to me, if the serial number sequence is certain.
> 
> And I kinda like the chainguard!




That is the false assumption many make when trying to use a serial number alone to date a prewar Schwinn - the serial numbers are NOT always sequential like postwar production. There was a lot of overlap between model years, and it appears the factory didn't really care too much about those details either. 

Case in point, this 1941 Hollywood:





Obviously a 41, has all the model specific features including the new frame introduced for the 41 model year. Yet this bike has a large font "C" serial typically found on mid-late 39 models:





So you have to take the serial number and any list with a grain of salt. Having other parts to determine model year is helpful or even necessary in some cases. Tim did a good job cataloging what is typically found, and even included some overlap across model years. 

Or that "C" is really a "G" and I'm full of it. But seriously, there have been many more examples this past year or two of original bikes found that fall outside of the typical range based on the parts that define their model year.


----------



## mr.cycleplane

hate to break it to everyone but these prewar Schwinn list are mostly bogus. appreciate the effort and hard work-but its not correct. the only thing they have going for them-things in common are that a group of numbers just happen to be found on certain year bikes. everyone is coming up with lame excuses for the out of sequence or the one off stuff. numbers aren't jiving with what is sitting in front of the viewer. when ever someone says that a number doesn't make sense and is calling them on it-they get their head bitten off. of course there are going to be numbers that seem to fit a particular model for a certain year and it seems to make sense that must be the ones they used that year. but what about the same prefixed number two years later or the prefixed numbers not accounted for in the posted listings. does anyone question these things. of course and the rebuttals are ugly. Schwinn did not used the same system of numbering prewar that they did post war. postwar is pretty much cut and dry. prewar was entirely different system and it was a mess which is why there is so much confusion.
about forty years ago when the hobby was essentially in its infancy-a number of collectors were trying to figure these things out with not even a tenth of the information available today. not even the number of collectors out there that there are today. there was no internet-a web of collectors was word of mouth and phone numbers. communication was bleak. several collectors recognized a need to document things like serial numbers and what did the bike look like(this is a prewar Schwinn thing-I cannot comment on non-Schwinn makers.). lists were kept in the hope someday someone would come up with an answer-much like the collectors are today. this information was given to a well meaning individual in hopes it would make sense with resources he had available to him and one day make it to print. the information was mis-used. if there was a bunch of numbers for a certain model and year-that was the call-it must be what Schwinn did. again back then as today-the odd stuff was kissed off as a one off exception-lame excuse.  a book went to print with bogus information and secured a legacy for that individual. since then-that book has become the starting point for many collectors old and new. for those old timers-the book doesn't ring true at all. there is no denying the pages of  copies of Schwinn literature for particular years of those catalogs and by themselves those are excellent. its the bogus lists of serial numbers in reference books or here on the cabe that is disturbing. the early collectors have seen too many bikes first hand to go along with 'that book' or the serial number lists currently circulating.
I had it explained to me many years ago by an 'all knowing individual' very well versed in Schwinn 'lore' as he grew up in Chicago and was into balloon tire bikes shortly after he took his last ride on a tricycle! I am going to just touch in the briefest form here what was explained to me in detail years ago by this wonderful bike person. we are going to be talking only about prewar Schwinn bikes 1933-42 here. the Schwinn numbers on the bottom crank area-weather large or small-even or odd, neat or sloppy have nothing to do with what year they were done basically. stop scratching the original paint off your bikes and sending us pictures of the mess you have created! prewar schwinns were sold basically the same as postwar schwinns-through distributors. this means you didn't walk down the street in Chicago and buy a bike directly from Schwinn(unless you were al capone's kid(did he have any?). you had to buy your bike thru a dealer/distributor. as a customer-thru a dealer/as a dealer thru a distributor. Schwinn itself did not get in the business of day to day selling of bikes-except thru its network of distributors.  if you were a small outfit out in the great plains and you wanted to sell the best bikes in the world-you went thru a distributor near you. if you bought 50 bikes or more-Schwinn would design a head plate for you! on that topic-Schwinn built the ranger line of bikes sold under the 'mead cycle company' name for many years. mead cycle sold their bikes a different way-by mail order with clever buy as you go plans which promoted sales. (they did have two retail stores). so the kid that lived in rural montana  could own a big city kids bike he might not have seen unless he traveled a day away to a schwinn dealer to see one. he could clip the ad out of a comic book and start the road to owning a ranger bicycle. another thing about head plates. there seems to be some confusion about any particular head plate-i'm not being specific about any plate here but on any bike that left the Schwinn factory-there could have been any one of over 400 plates correct to that bike. the myth that a particular head plate goes with a particular bike is bogus. plates were also made for various distributors. also plain Schwinn plates were sold on bikes that went to distributors/dealers. the hands down biggest distributor for Schwinn right in Chicago was the Chicago cycle supply. they dealt with the public so to speak that the factory didn't want to deal with(they-the factory was in the business of building bikes). Chicago cycle supply was the biggest distributor and sold to other sub-distributors which in turn to many other dealers. back to serial numbers...groups of bikes weather by model year etc were given a serial number lot by sales order/work order. orders came in for example of 500 model ba107(a motorbike) and production commenced to build that lot. they were given a prefix number/letter by that sold group. prefix letters were used many times or at least on a particular group build.(it is suspected that some distributors had certain prefix letters). this was noted and sent to the distributor. bikes from this group could end up in the northwest from that distributor there. a distributor in the Pennsylvania may end up with his bikes through out the south west. there were territories much like todays bike distributors-sell in your area only thing! there was enough business for all. keeping up was a problem itself for the Schwinn factory. also in the manufacturing of bikes came problems. not all schwinns were so wonderfully built. there were defective bikes as well. sold as specials or with out warranty was common. the decal on the seat post was a guaranteed Schwinn-its distributors-dealer stood behind. the bikes that were not 'warranted' had no decal under the seat post. its not that they forgot to put a decal-they simply did not put a decal there. if you ever find one of these bikes-examine it carefully-sometimes its obvious-sometimes not so obvious. sometimes its just an overrun or discontinued parts bundled into something that rolls and is for sale at a bargain price. these are easy to spot-no warranty decal and even the head badge will not say anything specific about the factory or its name. so groups of bikes being sold in lots to specific distributors and in turn resold to dealers. a bike could be sold thru the Chicago cycle supply to a distributor who in turn sold to a dealer and when it hit the show room floor would not have a Chicago cycle supply plate but could end up with any number of a 'generic' Schwinn plates. the prefix letter could represent the particular dealer or distributor also. this accounts for misc prefix orders-small orders of maybe 30 bikes for example(sometimes defective lots!). but this prefix could be used for thousands of small orders going all over the united states! just by chance we find the same model we know to be built roughly in a particular year. the factory builds them-production control-fueled by the orders received thru marketing-and they build a given number of bikes they think will sell based on input. they build thousands and are ready for the distributors orders to come in. another myth-not all the bikes not even a large amount of bikes came 'deluxe' the way we collectors build them up. bikes with all the neat stuff had more value(to folks that had just came out of the depression) and were saved by folks(not turned in for scrap when ww2 rolled around)-that is why they survived.  the bike of the day was the plain jane with a set of fenders period!
I got out of bikes for awhile and was horrified to see the amount of mis-information(myth information) that has become the new standard. I questioned myself and got ahold of other old timers to confirm basically what I have written above. they all agree. they also say to just forget it and let history be re-written by a younger much mis-informed generation-that its not worth the effort. i'm kinda stubborn and want the history of these bikes to be accurate. it becomes obvious that current information has chinks in the armor. things aren't jiving! the main confusion lies in the confusing way lots/groups of bike were marked and sold. it was not a smooth system....'we'll start with A this year and next year use B and C after that'. that is the problem-that is the confusion.
the biggest and most asked question...what year is my bike?  educate yourself about when Schwinn built certain parts. the first thing is to look carefully at the frame. forget the serial number-forget looking it up in the book. next look at the items bolted to the frame. when did those items come out-what years were they offered as a package on that frame(we're back to looking at the frame!). of course the old crank dated trick is a big help(or hubs that are so marked sometimes). but educate yourself on the frame-next study the parts in detail(first hand is always best) and notice what has been bolted to the frame. I can't tell you the number of poorly 'restored' bikes that started showing up after about 10 years into the hobby. if a part fit-it was part of the restoration-adding to the confusion. stop scratching the paint an crud off the bottom of your crank area and sending us a picture of that mess. it matters little. identify your bike by an intelligent deduction by looking at the bike and its components! until a master pile of papers comes out of a basement in Chicago of production numbers-forget about it. use the head on your shoulders!
my apologies to old timer djshakes on this thread. I am sure there will be comments pro/con and this isn't the last time this topic will come up-I am just sharing 'old information'. on a side note- I am trying to get ahold of the 'all knowing individual' and have him explain things once and for all as his knowledge is almost beyond reproach when it comes to schwinn balloon tire bikes(and other makes as well!). cross your fingers we can get him to come out of his shell! to all my prewar Schwinn nut friends-new and old- thanks for your patience!


----------



## mbstude

Beautiful post, Mr.Cycleplane.

As a friend of mine likes to say in jest... “it’s just a bicycle!” 

Though, he’s 100% right. As cool as some of these old bikes may be.. It’s still just a kid’s toy.


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Sorry that I'm too dumb to figure this out.  I bought this frame as a prewar (if it's not it's not a huge deal to me).  But if anyone can tell me what these number tell them, I'd appreciate that.

As far as I can tell, the first set of numbers is:
A63525 then:
431 LPD

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Hope this helps.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## PhxBuckeye

My hope is that someone will have an educated idea of what badge should go on this frame.

Thanks


----------



## GTs58

PhxBuckeye said:


> My hope is that someone will have an educated idea of what badge should go on this frame.
> 
> Thanks




That is a pre war frame. As far as what head badge, take your pick of a hundred or so that were used at the time. The stamping 431 LPD is most likely a Police Department license or ID number.


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Thank you very much.  That's interesting.  Would the PD have added that at some event to prevent, or at least track the bike if stolen?


----------



## GTs58

PhxBuckeye said:


> Thank you very much.  That's interesting.  *Would the PD have added that at some event to prevent, or at least track the bike if stolen?*




Yes. Some would could call it registered and it was used for proof of ownership in case it was stolen or lost. Not all cities practiced the same format and some you had to have a bike licensed. In Mesa AZ during the 60's the bikes were registered and tagged with a license plate. then the bike's frame and components were carved up with an engraver using the number on the plate.


----------



## aasmitty757

Based on this serial number alone what year would you date this frame.


----------



## Freqman1

1937?


----------



## GTs58

*1938*


----------



## REC

aasmitty757 said:


> Based on this serial number alone what year would you date this frame.
> View attachment 1022826



Based on the number alone (don't normally do it this way) but similar numbers fall into '37. Pictures are worth a mint!
How far off am I?

REC
@aasmitty757


----------



## aasmitty757

@REC
I agree, I don’t either tend to date bikes by only the number. I want to see how many replies I get before I disclose what frame it is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

I had a Cycle Truck frame that started with "X" so I'd say there is some wiggle room and as Tim pointed out on his list some anomalies as well. V/r Shawn


----------



## aasmitty757

Freqman1 said:


> I had a Cycle Truck frame that started with "X" so I'd say there is some wiggle room and as Tim pointed out on his list some anomalies as well. V/r Shawn



I had a Phantom with an X serial number years ago, my memory is getting bad but I think I was told X numbers were replacement frames?


----------



## Freqman1

aasmitty757 said:


> I had a Phantom with an X serial number years ago, my memory is getting bad but I think I was told X numbers were replacement frames?



My CT was a pre-war bike and I want to say '39. V/r Shawn


----------



## REC

Freqman1 said:


> My CT was a pre-war bike and I want to say '39. V/r Shawn



Shawn, I remember the "X" Cycle-Truck from back a while. 

REC


----------



## aasmitty757

I thought  37' too but It's a cantilever frame and I knew they didn't come out until 38".


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Revisiting this thread as I get ready to rehab this frame and build.  Does the A in the serial # give an idea as to what is the year of this frame?
A63525 

Thanks in advance


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Serial #: 
A63525


----------



## KingSized HD

This serial was on a Double Bar Roadster I saw today, The original owner had just passed away and I met his Daughter. The Morrow hub date(G1) was 1st quarter ‘37 and I believe original to the bike. Machine stamped, small font serial #T51126. I think it was a 1937.


----------



## REC

I agree on the '37.... Question - Are my eyes giving me the runaround or is that a 20" frame (B68)? 
Added to the spreadsheet. Thanks!

REC
@KingSized HD


----------



## KingSized HD

REC said:


> I agree on the '37.... Question - Are my eyes giving me the runaround or is that a 20" frame (B68)?
> Added to the spreadsheet. Thanks!
> 
> REC
> @KingSized HD



I wasn’t sure but I thought it might be so I measured it when I had the chance....6” headtube. Chime in!


----------



## ricobike

In case you don't know this, you can get the frame size by measuring from the top of the seat tube to the middle of the cranks.


----------



## KingSized HD

ricobike said:


> View attachment 1057799
> 
> In case you don't know this, you can get the frame size by measuring from the top of the seat tube to the middle of the cranks.




Thanks, and yes, I am aware of that. I also know that some prewars have longer seatposts (around 19") than "normal" even though they aren't the tall frame bikes. The headtube measurement is the most accurate way to know if a prewar schwinn is a tall (20" frame measured at the seat tube) or a regular 18" (but sometimes 19" or more seat tube)
I couldn't find it when I put up the post but here's a thread discussing the tall/regular/short differences, including pics. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/is-this-a-1936-schwinn.38736/  This was a tall frame.


----------



## ricobike

KingSized HD said:


> Thanks, and yes, I am aware of that. I also know that some prewars have longer seatposts (around 19") than "normal" even though they aren't the tall frame bikes. The headtube measurement is the most accurate way to know if a prewar schwinn is a tall (20" frame measured at the seat tube) or a regular 18" (but sometimes 19" or more seat tube)
> I couldn't find it when I put up the post but here's a thread discussing the tall/regular/short differences, including pics. https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/is-this-a-1936-schwinn.38736/  This was a tall frame.




I figured you did, being a King Size guy, but even if you did I figured it's never bad to spread that info .


----------



## Just Jeff

Just bought this girls frame today. Not sure on year as all I have is a frame


----------



## KingSized HD

I just rcvd this prewar tall frame in the mail, the crank is dated “39”
Serial #B45824


----------



## TieDye

KingSized HD said:


> I just rcvd this prewar tall frame in the mail, the crank is dated “39”
> Serial #B45824
> View attachment 1087814
> 
> View attachment 1087815
> 
> View attachment 1087813




1939 is correct.


----------



## SKPC

For prosperity.  A recently stolen schwinn I built up awhile ago. No crank was with this lone frame when I aquired it...badge is original.


----------



## SLM

Might be R85456 or B85456 ?  Any thoughts on what year ?  It has a kickstand not a drop..skiptooth / no chain guard/ sweetheart crank / old Badge


----------



## GTs58

SLM said:


> Might be R85456 or B85456 ?  Any thoughts on what year ?  It has a kickstand not a drop..skiptooth / no chain guard/ sweetheart crank / old Badge
> 
> View attachment 1242170
> 
> View attachment 1242171
> 
> View attachment 1242172




Post war frame. No R  serial numbers stamped on the BB so it's a B and a 1946.


----------



## kirk thomas

I'm thinking 1939.


----------



## Chinoreds22009

thanks big help


----------



## SKPC

A very old frame.  Nothing was with it. Thinking it is teens or twenties.  Ignore the Shelby sprocket.  It has all the early Schwinn frame characteristics from what I do know about it. 80 mil vert. badge hole distance.



















#411643



Another early moto (not mine). Serial #485105



And the complete early one that recently surfaced....seen on the "revenge of the motobike" thread... So cool it makes me sweat. No serial number info..


----------



## jpthebikeguy

1940 Schwinn Superior - serial D2614 no fifth digit


----------



## GTs58

jpthebikeguy said:


> 1940 Schwinn Superior - serial D2614 no fifth digit
> 
> View attachment 1316640
> 
> View attachment 1316641




Very nice piece! A Superior Racer!?? The serial numbers on the lightweights with the 3 piece cranks only had 4 digits after the letter during that time. And they were hand stamped verses being machine stamped like the lightweights with the one piece crank. Check out @Miq 's thread. 









						Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
					

Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...




					thecabe.com


----------



## jpthebikeguy

GTs58 said:


> Very nice piece! A Superior Racer!?? The serial numbers on the lightweights with the 3 piece cranks only had 4 digits after the letter during that time. And they were hand stamped verses being machine stamped like the lightweights with the one piece crank. Check out @Miq 's thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wartime Schwinn New World Bikes - We Know You Have Them - Tell Us About Them!! | Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles
> 
> 
> Please help us gather some more info on wartime Schwinn New Worlds (or other lightweights).  We know many of you have these unique bikes and they all have an interesting story to tell.  We are already starting to get an idea of what serial number New Worlds have the transition from brazing to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



Thank you for the info!  I'm consigning this for the grandson of the original owner.  As far as we can tell it's got all the original Schwinn Superior parts still.  The current owner recalls having to take the bike off the wall to dust it when he was a kid!


----------



## SKPC

Questions and more questions..    According to the data I have seen on Schwinn pre-33 serial numbers, not much seems to be out there that goes further back. This surprises me as most attention is generously focused on the post-1933 bicycles built in much larger numbers.       The earlier depression-era cycles made during a rough time in American History is somewhat unvetted.  Even when down and out, the bike makers continued making them but at very limited numbers, Schwinn included.  How many during the depression?
     There seems to be missing and/or made up numbers regarding the Schwinn serial numbers pre-1933. 33 back to 28 limited? Below is what seems to have been generally accepted for pre-31 bikes. It appears a guess. Can anyone chime in here with confidence that the numbers in orange/red are simply a guess or not?  The numbers appear totally contrived.

*1933*-46,000 frames.   #'s 477,000 to 522,999
*1932*-17,000 frames.   #'s 459,847 to 476,999
*1931*-14,800 frames.   #'s 445,000 to 459846

*1930*-  9,999 frames.  * #'s **435,000 to 444,999*
*1929*-  9,999 frames.  * #'s** 425,000 to 434,999*
*1928*-  9,999 frames.   *#'s **415,000 to 424.999*

*1927*-  Missing?
*1926*-  Missing
*1925*-  Missing
*1920-1925-*?


----------



## JO BO

So where does this Schwinn fit in?  Serial number 327894....looks 20 ish

Has wrong crank/ring and saddle


----------



## GTs58

Can anyone date this serial number or the bike? I'm not boned up on pieces this old but it has a Schwinn head badge. Serial is only 4 digits starting with a Screw Driver stamp.   🤣

Any input would be appreciated!


----------



## Freqman1

I’d be inclined to say ‘33. Can you pull the crank? V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58

Freqman1 said:


> I’d be inclined to say ‘33. Can you pull the crank? V/r Shawn




It very well could be. What I was thinking since Schwinn pre stamped the serials is this is one of the first stamped 34's (in 1933) with no preceding letter and then they added a letter shortly thereafter. This bike matches the 34 specs for a B10E and looks like all the good parts have been harvested. It's not mine and I'm trying to help a lady find out what this is and what it's worth.


----------



## Freqman1

B9/10E first introduced in '33 https://thecabe.com/articles/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/ 
My explanation of prewar serials here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/schwinn/


----------



## GTs58

Freqman1 said:


> B9/10E first introduced in '33 https://thecabe.com/articles/the-first-american-balloon-tire-bicycle/
> My explanation of prewar serials here https://vintageamericanbicycles.com/index.php/schwinn/




Thanks for the links.  👍

Serial number aside, the info on the 1933 B10 states fenders are chrome. The fenders on this piece are obviously stainless and the chain ring is not the typical sweetheart and it's a match to the 1934 model catalog image. What chain ring was used or shown on the 1933 model? Seems there was a vast selection of rings in the early years.

Just checked, looks like the 33 model used the same ring.


----------



## REC

Freqman1 said:


> I’d be inclined to say ‘33. Can you pull the crank? V/r Shawn



Looks like a '33 number to me as well. I have a similar number showing on another '33 with 4 digits, though both of my '33's have one more digit on them.
REC

If my memory serves me correctly, I have an old article here somewhere regarding this particular subject. I'll see if I can find it later today.


----------



## Freqman1

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for the links.  👍
> 
> Serial number aside, the info on the 1933 B10 states fenders are chrome. The fenders on this piece are obviously stainless and the chain ring is not the typical sweetheart and it's a match to the 1934 model catalog image. What chain ring was used or shown on the 1933 model? Seems there was a vast selection of rings in the early years.
> 
> Just checked, looks like the 33 model used the same ring.



I know the '33 specs call for a chrome plated fender but I'm thinking that Schwinn may have moved to a stainless fender sometime during '33 production. Just a hunch and nothing more but based on the relative scarcity of chrome plated fenders. Most other mfr's at this time used stainless as well. You will find different chain rings on the early bikes as well so cat illustrations aren't always the most helpful. As a side note I see people call all of these early bikes B10Es even the 28" bikes! As equipped the model you have is a B9 and the 28" bikes were simply the model number  e.g. "Model 9" because the "B" stands for "balloon".  V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58

Freqman1 said:


> I know the '33 specs call for a chrome plated fender but I'm thinking that Schwinn may have moved to a stainless fender sometime during '33 production. Just a hunch and nothing more but based on the relative scarcity of chrome plated fenders. Most other mfr's at this time used stainless as well. You will find different chain rings on the early bikes as well so cat illustrations aren't always the most helpful. As a side note I see people call all of these early bikes B10Es even the 28" bikes! As equipped the model you have is a B9 and the 28" bikes were simply the model number  e.g. "Model 9" because the "B" stands for "balloon".  V/r Shawn





I usually take the catalog images with a grain of salt and I know they can be very deceiving and incorrect. One small detail I noticed is there are two Sweetheart chain rings shown in the same years. One with the holes at the outer ring between the hearts and one with the triangles like the later used sweetheart rings. The catalog B 10E shows the one with the holes and the B 9 shows the one with triangles. I realize the bike in question is stripped down and it would be considered a B 9 as it sits now, but it looks like there is a very good chance this was originally a B 10E judging by the specific chain ring and markings on the paint where the battery can and tank was. Since the serial numbers were stamped on the components before they were used to build a frame the question is when that component was used to build a frame. Anything is possible and a good extreme example is the MR serials that were stamped in December 1980 during the 13 week strike. Those Dec. 1980 serial stamped head tubes were used on bikes starting after the strike and some were made past August 1981 with a couple pieces that have shown up that were made in October 1981. I suppose calling this one a 1933/34 is as close as one can get.


----------



## BFGforme

Probably '37  "C" model...


----------



## GTs58

BFGforme said:


> Probably '37  "C" model...View attachment 1427403



But the serial is hand stamped?


----------



## BFGforme

GTs58 said:


> But the serial is hand stamped?



Couple said 35-36, most say'37?


----------



## REC

BFGforme said:


> Probably '37  "C" model...View attachment 1427403



Would like to see the whole bike - makes life easier. Don't like trying to do this without more visual information. Mark Smith had/has '36 Cycleplane with P19344


----------



## BFGforme

It's a c model...


People are saying left over stuff...


----------



## PhxBuckeye

Can anyone help with this frame and serial #?  I'm interested in year and model.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sarmisluters

PhxBuckeye said:


> Can anyone help with this frame and serial #?  I'm interested in year and model.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1431165
> 
> View attachment 1431166
> 
> View attachment 1431167



I fixed your pic so you can see the serial numbers and code.


----------



## Freqman1

PhxBuckeye said:


> Can anyone help with this frame and serial #?  I'm interested in year and model.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 1431165
> 
> View attachment 1431166
> 
> View attachment 1431167



Late '38 BC?


----------



## GTs58

Here's a recent barn find. Can anyone verify the year on this, I think it has 41 fenders and if you go by Tim's findings it's a 40 serial. Appears to have a 1936 locking fork?


----------



## Furmissle82

Pre 35? I'm thinking.


----------



## vanhook

Djshakes said:


> It took many years and is still not complete. However, it is a very thorough start and should be of great assistance.  I have published the list on my website.  http://www.bicyclechronicles.com
> 
> If you can help fill the gaps please let me know!  Enjoy!






Djshakes said:


> It took many years and is still not complete. However, it is a very thorough start and should be of great assistance.  I have published the list on my website.  http://www.bicyclechronicles.com
> 
> If you can help fill the gaps please let me know!  Enjoy!



I have a bike im currently trying to find info on, I seen your website and seen the K had a question mark. My bike has a K serial number


----------



## EastsideSchwinn

First serial number you have listed for '41.
Just rescued this one.


----------

